# Ohio muskie tournament trail



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey guys have a new tournament in town!! Musky fishing for money please check it out here are the dates and times of our first tournament along with rules and regs.

Ohio Muskie Tournament Trail
Presents
The Saltfork Lake Musky Challenge
July 7th & 8th 2012
 $40 entry fee per person 90% payout 10% towards muskie minnow fund
 $20 Big fish pool 100% payout (optional)
 50/50 at weigh in
 HUGE PAYOUT!!

Registration at Morning glory ramp Saturday morning 6am-7am
Tournament hours are from Saturday 7am- Sunday 3pm. 
Tournament conclusion and fish entries turned in by 4pm at Morning glory ramp.

**Campsite advisory** Since this is close to a holiday weekend campsites will be slim to none please plan ahead and reserve a campsite. Tournament Directors will be at sites G8 and G9.

You may pre-register by filling out form below and mailing to:
Chad Harmon (OMTT)
132 3rd ST. NW
Strasburg, OH 44680
If you have any questions or comments please contact:
Chad Harmon (330)206-4428 
Jeff Ferjutz (440)478-7838 

LIKE US ON FACEBOOK! Ohio Muskie Tournament Trail
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name__________________________&#8203;______________________________&#8203;_______________
Address_______________________&#8203;______________________________&#8203;______________________________&#8203;______________________________&#8203;______________________________&#8203;__
Phone_______________________ E-mail________________________&#8203;__________________
Big Fish Pool ___yes ___no
Number or entries___ Amount enclosed_____ *please pay by check or money order Signature_____________________




RULES:

Ohio Muskie Tournament Trail
Rules and Regulations

-$40.00 Entry fee per person
 Anybody in the boat must be registered in the tournament
 90% payback (1st place 70%, 2nd place 15%, 3rd place 5%)
 10% donated to minnow fund for musky hatchery 
 If no fish caught, a name will be drawn for 50% of tournament winnings. The other 50% will be donated to the minnow fund for musky hatchery.

-$20.00 Big Fish Pool (optional)
 Longest fish wins 100% of the pot.
 In the event of a tie, the money will be split.

-Tournament hours
 2 day events - 7am Saturday through 3pm Sunday
 1 day events  7am through 7pm
 During the two day event it is permissible to fish through the night of the first day.

-Registration
 Registration is from 6am-7am the day of the tournament.
 You may register in advance, but will not be accounted for until entry fee is paid in full.
 At 7am, you will be released to begin fishing or leave to trailer to another part of the lake.
 You must be at registration for all contestants to be released at the same time. 
 You may launch your boat in the water before registration.
 Before fishing everyone will receive a bump board from tournament director. All bump boards must be returned to tournament director. If you fail to return board, there will be a $30.00 fee billed to you.
 In the event of showing up late to fish, you may do so, but must meet up with tournament director to receive bump board before any legal fish are caught.
 Please try to pre-register to make things smooth and quick at registration. 

-Qualifying Fish for the Tournament
 30 inch limit for qualifying fish (no subs)
 Any fish fewer than 50 inches must be released.
 To turn in a fish for the tournament, you must turn in an SD card containing a picture of the fish with the time and date taken on the given bump board. (SD cards will be returned)
 Picture must have full view of the fish on the board from nose to tail with measurements visible. Take multiple pictures if needed.

-Measuring Fish
 The muskys nose must be against the bump plate, and the fish is to be laid out flat. You may hold the fish down for a picture to prevent injury to the fish and to get accurate measurements. 
 Measurements are rounded down to the ¼ If you dont have it you dont get it. 

-End of tournament and weigh in:
 Tournament ends at designated time of 3pm Sunday for two day tournament, and 7pm for 1 day tournament. At that time all fishing must cease. 
 All fish entries must be turned in by exactly one hour after the end of the tournament. Anything after that time will not be counted, no exceptions. 
 A clear picture of the fish and measurements on bump board given are the only fish entries that will be accepted. 
 Picture must have time and date. Pictures must be turned in on an SD card.

-Scoring is based off this table:

Musky 30"- 41" Length = Points
Musky 42"- 45" Length + 2 = Points
Musky 46"- 49" Length + 4 = Points
Musky 50"+ Length + 6 = Points
i.e.- 39 ¾ musky is 39.75 points a 46 ¼ musky is 50.25 points

 The person with the most points at the end of the tournaments wins.
 If a tie presents its-self for first place the two people tied will split 1st and 2nd place winnings. If two people are tied for second place, they will split 2nd and 3rd place winnings. If two people are tied for third place they will split third place winnings. Only three places will be paid out.

-All state fishing regulations apply.

-No refunds will be given, regardless of circumstances. 

-Weather:
 Tournament will not be cancelled regardless of the weather conditions.
 Fish at your own risk.

-Cheating:
 If someone is accused of cheating, the accuser will have to pay costs for a lie detectors test from the sheriffs office for the accused. If the accused person denies to take the test s/he will be a confirmed cheater. If the accused takes test and fails s/he will be a confirmed cheater. If a person is confirmed to be cheating s/he will be responsible for the price of the test (if taken), be disqualified from tournament series, all tournament fees and winnings will be forfeited and cheater must leave tournament premises immediately. Pending the situation of cheater potentially placing in tournament, winnings will be held by tournament director until situation is cleared up.



**By singing the tournament entry log, I agree to all rules and regulations by the Ohio Muskie Tournament Tail. I will also fish the tournament at my own risk, not holding The Ohio Muskie Tournament Trail or Tournament Directors accountable for death, injury, negligence, personal property lost stolen or damaged. **


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

What other lakes & dates are you considering hosting tournaments on?


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Just one this year and possibly one in the fall at west branch I want to see the how it all goes and the interest people take before I do a full schedule. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

We have added one more tourney this year sept. 15 @ west branch rock springs rd. ramp 1 day tournament same rules and entry fees apply. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## musky fisherman (Jun 28, 2008)

I am not a member but I am very interested if I could get some more info please. I would appreciate it thanks!


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem send me your address and I'll mail you out some info


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh and you don't have to be a member


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## musky fisherman (Jun 28, 2008)

Catproinnovations I sent you a pm with my name and address. Thanks


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Got ya I'll send out tomorrow 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Can you fish two people on a boat. If so how does that work .
Will we be competing against each other . I plan on attending but hoped to have my buddy on board with me


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

You are allowed to have as many people on the boat as you want everyone must be entered in the tourney though. Yes, it's an individual tourney series so you would be fishing against each other. Looking forward to seeing you there!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Just a reminder to everyone salt fork tournament next weekend

Sign ups- 6-7 am @ morning glory ramp Saturday morning

***also there has been a rule change time and date is no longer a requirement in the photos on the SD card to be turned in for fish entry. Everyone will now have a number on paper given to them which must be in the photo with musky on given bump board. Found out some cameras didn't have this function and was an inconvenience

Hope to see you all there and good luck to those guys @ st Clair next weekend hope to see ya at the sept. 15 west branch tourney

We will also have campsites g8 and g9 to pre register Friday night with Chad Harmon or Jeff Ferjutz


Read more: http://esoxeast.proboards.com/index...aganza&thread=1837&page=3#23214#ixzz1zP0bPu63

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Does Salt Fork have cold water springs? Seems this tourney will be right in the middle of the hot water period. Bump boards and pictures with official number cards and such. I hope no fish are unnecessarily lost.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Does Salt Fork have cold water springs? Seems this tourney will be right in the middle of the hot water period. Bump boards and pictures with official number cards and such. I hope no fish are unnecessarily lost.


Most of the guys that fish these are very careful and respect catch and a quality release to the fullest. Only other option was to have judge boats and I didn't do this for the exact reason your mentioning. I tested out the time to do the steps for a qualifying fish for the tournament and it takes no longer for a quality release. As far as I know, no there is no cold water springs. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

